# Need help in getting a good djent tone with an old guitar head?



## sweeno565 (Sep 15, 2011)

hey there guys

basically im trying to get a decent tone through this head:
http://www.andrewsamplab.com/Amp%20Photo%20Gallery/Gallery%20Photos/Selmer/TreblenBass50SV.jpg

yeah its pretty old but ive got a set of pedals to help out, its a 50 watt valve head

the head has just got 3 settings/knobs which are bass treble and volume 

its going through a harley benton 120 watt 2x12 with celestion v30s in it

then the pedals i have are
Blackstar Dist X distortion pedal
Ibanez TS9 Tubescreamer
Boss GE7 EQ
Boss Noise Compressor
Boss Chorus ensmble

also in which order should i have the pedals, and how should i set them? 

any ideas on how to help me out would be very much appreciated

cheers guys

Sweeno


----------



## Ishan (Sep 15, 2011)

Guitar -> NS-2 in -> NS-2 loop out -> TS9 -> Dist X -> GE7 -> NS-2 loop in -> NS-2 out -> chorus -> Amp in
You could add a compressor pedal just after the guitar so you could set the NS-2 higher and get a tighter tone out of your chain.


----------



## sweeno565 (Sep 15, 2011)

hey there man, thanks alot for the reply, ive plugged all the pedals in how you said but im not getting any sound at all now, any ideas?

thanks 



Ishan said:


> Guitar -> NS-2 in -> NS-2 loop out -> TS9 -> Dist X -> GE7 -> NS-2 loop in -> NS-2 out -> chorus -> Amp in
> You could add a compressor pedal just after the guitar so you could set the NS-2 higher and get a tighter tone out of your chain.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 16, 2011)

Check every connection and if everything is powered, it should work.
Check the NS-2 settings too.


----------



## sweeno565 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ishan said:


> Check every connection and if everything is powered, it should work.
> Check the NS-2 settings too.


 
hey man before i check my pedals , ive drawn up like a diagram of how ive set my pedals, just to make sure ive done it right

is this the right way ?

the picture is in this link when you download it 


MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Oct 12, 2011)

sweeno565 said:


> hey man before i check my pedals , ive drawn up like a diagram of how ive set my pedals, just to make sure ive done it right
> 
> is this the right way ?
> 
> ...



Don't Scoop your mids That might help, 

here this might help " cut of most bass below 200Hz for a tight low end, a slight boost around 800hz for clarity, and a noticeable boost around 1.6Khz to emphasize pick attack"


----------

